# 1996-1999 first full album



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

the band was Sam Bonee (my creation)

I had ideas of grandeur as I was writing a comic with the main character being Sam Bonee and cast. enough about that.

During the 4 year period, I eventually finished my first full album totally written by your's truly. I had a great Group of Musicians:
Gord Shields (bass) and Marco Raposo (drums) from the Pocket Dwellers
Ian DeSousa (Bass) and Gary Taylor (Drums) Sisters Euclid (Kevin Breit's band)
Mike McCabe (bass) from Wheatus (hit song Teenage Dirtbag)
Scott Carroll (saxophone)

HERE IS THE PLAYLIST 
soundcloud.com/the-hurley-jam/sets/sam-bonee-the-wheels-of-the-general

One of the Rock tracks that got good reception, double meaning on the name Alien Nation and Alienation.

__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fthe-hurley-jam%2Falien-nation-1


I can't seem to find the album cover. I'll post it when I do. it was my 1975 Cadillac Eldorado with custom vinyl top. it was metallic gold! I had named it "The General"

I post this simply to share what I've recently re-discovered in a disk drive.
Gear used:
ibanez Rocket Roll Flying V with Tom Holmes HBs
PRS custom 24
USA Tele with a SD squashed HB in the bridge

Amps:
silvertone combo (with the nobs on the side)
Crate v15 combo (on the song Believe)
Fender Pro Jr

as I remember more, I'll update. I did the album in three sessions at at Escarpment Sound Studio with Owner/engineer Brian Hewson. this is where Stompin' Tom Connors did his last 9 albums.

thanks for listening. Feel free to download. it's a hit in Surinam.

the album cover featured this car!!:


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

I will be sure to check this out later while pretending to watch my wife's TV show. Thanks Sean.

Edit: _Alien_ _Nation_ was fun. Smokin rhythm section. (Decided to have a second cup of coffee)
Edit: Goosebumps on intro to _Believe_. (Getting that second cup now...)
Edit: ooh, nice change to smooth on _Cannibal_.
Edit: _Daughter_ _or_ _Son_. Best singing so far. Super sweet toon. 
Edit: _Fat_ _Cana_ has an outstanding groove. Wow. Love it. 

What a great album so far. Hope the guys can refrain from pointing out possible influences. You really got your own thing going on. I will catch the rest later.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Very cool tune!!!


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

i'm Blushing. enjoy the snow!!!


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Back in for breakfast.

Great country style in _Green_ _Mountain_.

Edit: _Long_ _for_ _a_ _Touch_ is a classis bare-bones rock number. Really enjoying the variety here. 

Edit: _On and On_. Dang! One surprise after another. Yesterday I thought all you were into was esoteric free-form guitar. 

Edit: OK, I'm gonna stop commenting and just enjoy the rest of the album, Sean. I have not heard anything here that hasn't impressed me. I like the vocals: clear, articulate and upfront on every toon. The production is totally downtown and the variety of material a real treat. Thx again bud.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Seem to only be able to check out Alien Nation on my phone. Will have to listen to the rest at home. Sound good!!!


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Will listen later. Fun fact, I went to high school with Brian Hewson.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

fretzel said:


> Seem to only be able to check out Alien Nation on my phone. Will have to listen to the rest at home. Sound good!!!


First time I checked into Soundcloud everything was fine -- nice list which began to play the songs in sequence. When 
I went back later, it was just Alien Nation. Somehow I managed to get the list back but had to select and play each song individually. ???


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Just looked again and could see all the tracks. Some good stuff.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

It’s the playlist vs the link embedded that was just that song. 


Thanks dudes for listening . It’s been so long. 

In a week or so I’ll post the live show in madrid avoir. 27 date 9 week tour. We did 5-6000 km the fall of 2000. From San Sebastián to Toledo ( N-S) and Santander - Zaragoza (E-W) 

I was 22-26yrs while I was doing that album.


----------

